
Ask HN: Are HN servers overloaded? - jxub
Every nth time I recharge I see a NGINX error template. It looks as there are some problems with high volume. Anyone else experiencing it? I&#x27;m in Spain&#x2F;EU FYI.
======
jasonjayr
A while ago there was a big thread -- and they put up a note asking folks to
log out if they were just reading.

It seems like logged in users cause extra load while HN calculates scores and
points. IF you're not logged in, HN can serve up cached results much faster.

That 1k+ thread re: MS/GitHub must be taxing the system.

(Not a HN insider, just mentioning what I rememberd from last time)

~~~
gargravarr
I just tried logging out and I think you're right - HN was much faster. I'll
keep this in mind in future - I usually stay logged in, but if it's making
this much difference in load on the hN servers, I'll log out if I'm not
commenting.

------
dang
Yes, steam is coming out of our single-core process in disconcerting places.

We've got some duct-tape measures we can take, but there's also some huge work
we've been doing to overhaul performance that should come online pretty soon.
Unfortunately it may be a bumpy ride until then. And if that doesn't
work...well it better work.

------
ColinWright
HN has felt glacial to me over the past few hours. I wondered if I'd been put
on slow-down, but it was slow even when logged out.

Now I've had this a couple of times:

    
    
        An error occurred.
    
        Sorry, the page you are looking for
        is currently unavailable.  Please
        try again later.
    
        If you are the system administrator
        of this resource then you should
        check the error log for details.
    
        Faithfully yours, nginx.
    

So there are problems.

------
craftyguy
I like how, according to their HNStatus twitter thing (1), there have been no
problems since April 2016!

1) [https://mobile.twitter.com/HNStatus](https://mobile.twitter.com/HNStatus)

~~~
dang
Absence of Twitter isn't Twitter of absence.

~~~
craftyguy
It is when there's still a page which says "we might be having issues, see our
twitter feed for more info" and links directly to that :)

------
robxu9
Yep, also experiencing it here in NYC. I'm assuming it's because of the high
traffic volume from the Microsoft/Github-related posts.

------
iBelieve
I haven't seen any errors, but pages are taking way longer than normal to load
for me. I'm in St. Louis, Missouri.

EDIT: just got the nginx error page others have mentioned.

------
MrStonedOne
The reddit redesign that's been rolling out has likely brought increased users
to here overall, and the github accustion plus the above means a higher than
normal amount of people are discussing the github accustion here rather than
on /r/github or /r/technology

------
52-6F-62
Same here in Toronto. Periodically dropping to the HN error page displaying
old status tweets :>)

------
Y_Y
Even worse I sometimes get a page that shows my the HN status twitter, last
updated in 2016.

------
_Codemonkeyism
Problems, site very slow, Berlin, Germany. Posting takes >30 sec.

------
osrec
Seeing the same issue in London, so you're not alone.

------
amaccuish
Anyone know what language HN is written, what stack etc?

~~~
Deimorz
Arc, a dialect of Lisp:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)#His...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_\(programming_language\)#History)

There's not really a "stack", it doesn't even use a database (everything is
stored in files).

~~~
asdsa5325
> it doesn't even use a database (everything is stored in files).

No wonder HN is crashing...

------
caf203
Nothing noticeable here in VA over the past few hours.

------
LinuxBender
I received a couple bad gateway errors recently.

------
caf203
No problems here in VA over the past few hours

------
codedokode
Yes, page load can take as much as 10-15 s.

------
gnicholas
Slow in Silocon Valley. I’m on Comcast.

------
interfixus
Intermittently not loading. Denmark.

------
0d311
Slowdowns here in Boston.

------
pmontra
No problems here, Italy.

